# What is the comparative cost of living in Hyderabad vs. Kolkata?



## dipesh (Feb 24, 2015)

I got a job in Hyderabad. My office is in Hi-Tech city. I am a single person.
Please give estimated cost of living in Hyderabad in comparison with kolkata in terms of 
(1) Room Rent,
(2)Food,
(3)Transportation,
(4)Entertainment


----------



## newcanadian (Aug 6, 2015)

Hyderabad is more cheap!! Except for entertainement!


----------



## iamfromfrance (Sep 4, 2015)

It depends on your lifestyle. But i do agree that hyderabad is cheap. Its one of the cheapest places to live in India


----------

